# Tip for cleaning a used AIRLESS HOSE



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

I've used this method for restoring brake lines on old motorcycles and it works for Airless lines too.

First I'll run warm soapy water through the line using the airless then remove the hose with some of the solution still inside. (1 Cup of Krud Kutter to 1 Gal. Hot Water)

I'll take weedeater line (Preferably square or one that has rough sides) and run about 51 feet through my 50' hose and then attach the line to my cordless drill. Being that the line is soft plastic it won't marr the inside of the hose.

With brake lines they are usually only a max of 5 ft long so I make a point on the line and drill as I shove it through cutting through all the gunk... It doesn't seem to work when it's 51' long.

You can lay the hose full length or put a couple of loops in it to add resistance and make the line really get those sides clean.

MZ-HANDYMAN


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I've never tried it, I would just buy a new hose. I like your idea but it might work better at the 50' mark if you tie a fishing swivel on the end to put some tension on it.


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I've never tried it, I would just buy a new hose. I like your idea but it might work better at the 50' mark if you tie a fishing swivel on the end to put some tension on it.


I think you misunderstood the brake line trick see the weedeater line is like a 5' long drill bit but at 50' it just coils up and makes a bunch of loops instead of drilling through the hose. Old brake fluid becomes a soft gooey gunk that the weedeater line will cut through. Pint gets solid unless you want to run paint stripper through the hose... I won't try that unless I already bought a new hose.

The swivel may work well after running the weedeater line through but may tend to grab the hose from the inside making it spin too?!

MZ-HANDYMAN


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

i would just run laquer thinner through it for 30 minutes, then I would run hot water through it for another 30 minutes. if that didn't do the trick, I would spend the money on a new hose.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Well I was not going to say anything because I did not want to be the blame if another one of your threads tank. 
My professional opinion is on the next job bill a new hose into the job. Then you will have a new hose. If you have never had a hose blow apart on you then you just won't understand why it is 50 bucks well spent.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I was not going to say anything because I did not want to be the blame if another one of your threads tank.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

BUY A NEW HOSE PLEASE!!!! Airless hoses should be replaced yearly!!! Has anyone here seen an injection wound? Lemme tell you, its pretty frikin nasty, and the only fix for it is amputation. 2 days ago one of my customers was moving a ladder to clear his spray line...he grabbed the spray line and pulled it into the next room and BANG!!!....Pin hole leak in the line and injected into his left index finger. Went to the hospital, and they butterflied his finger open, cleaned the wound, stitched him up and sent him home to wait....next day he went for amputation.


Please please please, change your lines and use tip guards ( no ghetto cut up guards and safeties) Unless a body part is worth less than $50


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> 2 days ago one of my customers was moving a ladder to clear his spray line...he grabbed the spray line and pulled it into the next room and BANG!!!....Pin hole leak in the line and injected into his left index finger. Went to the hospital, and they butterflied his finger open, cleaned the wound, stitched him up and sent him home to wait....next day he went for amputation.


 That guy has a bad taste in his mouth about painters probably. 
Did he hit your insurance for the bills and of course the damage to his home?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

> That guy has a bad taste in his mouth about painters probably.
> Did he hit your insurance for the bills and of course the damage to his home?


No, actually I own a store. It was one of my customers, and I cant get sued for stupidity :clap: It was meant as an example of what can happen, an example that i've personally seen. But it's your body, and if spending $50 to save possible limb loss isnt worth it to you......to each his own I guess arty:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> No, actually I own a store. It was one of my customers, and I cant get sued for stupidity :clap: It was meant as an example of what can happen, an example that i've personally seen. But it's your body, and if spending $50 to save possible limb loss isnt worth it to you......to each his own I guess arty:


 Aww, that makes more sense I was wondering why your customer was messing with your equipment. 
I agree 50 bucks saves a lot of heart ache.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> BUY A NEW HOSE PLEASE!!!! Airless hoses should be replaced yearly!!! Has anyone here seen an injection wound? Lemme tell you, its pretty frikin nasty, and the only fix for it is amputation. 2 days ago one of my customers was moving a ladder to clear his spray line...he grabbed the spray line and pulled it into the next room and BANG!!!....Pin hole leak in the line and injected into his left index finger. Went to the hospital, and they butterflied his finger open, cleaned the wound, stitched him up and sent him home to wait....next day he went for amputation.
> 
> 
> Please please please, change your lines and use tip guards ( no ghetto cut up guards and safeties) Unless a body part is worth less than $50


I had a friend get blasted with a gun. Blew his hand apart pretty well but they didn't amputate it. Are you talking about just a finger or the whole hand? I've read that not many doctors know how to treat injection wounds...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> I had a friend get blasted with a gun. Blew his hand apart pretty well but they didn't amputate it. Are you talking about just a finger or the whole hand? I've read that not many doctors know how to treat injection wounds...


This one just lost a finger, but it all depends on where you get injected, and how long before its treated, and what you are injected with. Think about it, you have just injected an array of chemicals into your body that is being absorbed into your bloodstream. Its an instant infection, and if un-treated they can turn fatal.


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

I gotta admit I got injected in my index finger about 30 years ago I think the sprayer was called a bumblebee or something like that but it shot a pinhole right across the tip of my finger. Luckily it was only water. It was our first sprayer and I was cleaning the tip Back then they (Tips) looked like this.

Not much of a guard back then. It felt like someone shoved a needle through my finger sideways.

IT WAS A SUPER BEE!!! (I think!?)


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Flat tips suck IMO


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

NCPaint1 said:


> BUY A NEW HOSE PLEASE!!!! Airless hoses should be replaced yearly!!! Has anyone here seen an injection wound? Lemme tell you, its pretty frikin nasty, and the only fix for it is amputation. 2 days ago one of my customers was moving a ladder to clear his spray line...he grabbed the spray line and pulled it into the next room and BANG!!!....Pin hole leak in the line and injected into his left index finger. Went to the hospital, and they butterflied his finger open, cleaned the wound, stitched him up and sent him home to wait....next day he went for amputation.
> 
> 
> Please please please, change your lines and use tip guards ( no ghetto cut up guards and safeties) Unless a body part is worth less than $50


I was in the hospital years ago and my room mate happened to be another painter. He had an injection wound from cleaning an airless. They had slit his vein from his finger up his arm just past his elbow. Kept him in the hospital for four days of observation and what ever. As far as I know he kept his finger but it was quite an ordeal. Sounds like he got lucky and had a doctor that took the injury very seriously.

Jim


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

when i was a kid, i once fabricated a cheap fish tank pump to circulate thinner in a line... Sad thing is, i cant remember if it worked or not.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

MZ-HANDYMAN said:


> I gotta admit I got injected in my index finger about 30 years ago I think the sprayer was called a bumblebee or something like that
> 
> IT WAS A SUPER BEE!!! (I think!?)


 
That would be a BINKS SuperBee....Friggin awesome pumps, the company has been outa business for more than 20years ( not for sure...but its been a looooooong time ) IMO, some of the best pumps ever made!!! Just fixed one the other day, some parts are hard to come by, but you can still get them.( have to be ordered from the UK and takes forever to get them ) 

Off topic but...The lead engineer from BINKS went to work for a company called AIRLESSCO some years ago....If you look at the Binks piston pumps, they are very similar in design to the Airlessco's....hmmmmmm:whistling


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

Im going to get some nice form fitting gloves monday......Ive gambled for to many years.


----------

